# Trivia 11/8



## luckytrim (Nov 8, 2018)

trivia 11/8
DID YOU KNOW...
Mr. T was born Laurence Tureaud.


1.  At the border of what autonomous region of China and which  country can
one find Mount Everest and Lhotse?
2. What language do historians believe Jesus Christ  spoke?
3. Of the ten largest animals on earth, how many are whales  ?
4. Which action star kicked his way through such movies as  "Above the Law"
and "Hard to Kill."
5. Finish the Beatles Lyric ;
Send me a postcard, drop me a line, stating point of view,  indicate
precisely what you mean to say yours sincerely __________ ____  ."
6. According to the medieval bestiary, the cockatrice is a  two-legged dragon
with the head of what animal?
7. What order contains butterflies and moths?
8. Clark Gable had five wives. Which of these women was NOT  one of them?
  a. - Kay Williams
  b. - Loretta Young
  c. - Josephine Dillon
  d. - Sylvia Hawkes Ashley

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Photosphere, Chromosphere and the Corona are some of the  layers of our
atmosphere.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Tibet and Nepal
2. Aramaic
3. Ten - the blue whale, North Pacific right whale, fin whale,  bowhead
whale, southern right whale, North Atlantic right whale, sperm  whale,
humpback whale, sei whale, and gray whale
4. Steven Seagal
5. Wasting Away
6. Rooster
7.  Lepidoptera
8. - b

CRAP !!
The Photosphere, Chromosphere and the Corona are the layers of  the
atmosphere of our Sun.


----------



## JustJoel (Nov 8, 2018)

I just wanted to tell you, LT, that your trivia game has become an important part of daily morning routine. I appreciate the time and effort you put into it everyday. And I really don’t care whether I know the answers or not; it’s kind of a pick-me-up for my groggy brain.

Thanks!


----------

